# John Deere S-82



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

I was wondering if there was any John Deere S-82 owners on the forum?




Panelman55


----------



## KCFLY (May 30, 2010)

I've got an S-92. Good little mower. Actually does a pretty good job mowing and bagging.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi KC welcome to the forum, I'm glad to hear you like 92 you have. I just got 2 s82's for the low price of $100.00 for the pair, with bagger and mulcher. I'll have to agree with you they do cut rather well. I bought them mostly for the wife and the kiddies to use, but I'm not afraid to use one. One works well the other was a parts machine, I'm putting it back together now.



Panelman55


----------



## KCFLY (May 30, 2010)

I wasn't looking to get a rear engine mower, but this one was given to me for free. How could I pass that up?? Mine came with the bagger, but no mulching kit. I also got the metal discharge chute and pulley cover for the deck. It does the job pretty well and I couldn't say no for the price. One of these days I'll actually spend some money on something nicer.. Right now I'm in the middle of trying to get my old Airens snowblower working again. One project at a time.


----------

